# Broken pinky - any advise on recovery time?



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

A few weeks ago I smack my left hand against a stump while riding. Didnt crash, but i shattered the upper bone between the middle and top knuckle. X-rays showed I had a tumor type object in the bone which caused the bone to be thin and weak.

I had surgery on June 11 and they removed the tumor (benign), they filled the cavity with bone chips and put two pins in.

On June 19th I got a cast and my thumb, index and ring fingers are fully exposed, and my ring and pinky are exposed from the middle knuckle down. The doctor wants me to move my pinky so the tendon doesnt adhere to the bone.

Range of motion and strength is coming along nicely and i started riding my bike again since i can grip and reach my brake. I have rode anything too technical, but I dont get any pain when i do hit rough patches. I get my cast off on July 10th and they are pulling the pins out at that time too. My question is long will it take for my wrist, pinky and ring finger to feel good again? will i be able to ride right away or will it be too painful?

here are pix of what it looks like prior to getting my cast.


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

Ouch but some pretty cool pins. No idea on recovery time but if you are in a cast you can expect some atrophy which will require rehab to get flexibility and strength back. Might check some of the motorcycle forums like KTMTalk as this is happens more often on a dirt bike - pinning the hand between a tree and bars...


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

There was no dislocation or joint damage, so I'm hoping the recovery is quick.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

yesterday i went out for my first trail ride with my cast. I did better than expected!

cast ride at duthie - YouTube


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice! I broke my thumb this past weekend at the Tatanka 100 and I'm trying to come up with a way to ride I'm not sure about hanging on though, I'll come up with something


----------



## RidingSeed (Jul 3, 2013)

If there is no dislocation or joint damage, you shouldn't feel too much pain, but when the pins will get pulled out they might hurt a little. If I was put in your situation I would keep off the bike for a couple of days and apply some cream. You could use Soothing Rain or a menthol based cream, although I am not sure it would help a lot, since they're for recovering tissues, not bones. Apart from that, try taking some calcium tablets, it should do the trick. Just avoid getting hit in that area.


----------

